# Check these fish out!!!!!!



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Recently I caught these on a research fish trawl off of Northern California...some awesome fish!!!

The first fish is a spotted ratfish. It is in the family Chimaeridae. Pretty sweet fish, kinda like have fish, half shark. They have cartilage and really pointy dentine teeth (like a rat!). The white nub on the forehead is a tenaculum, used in reproduction to grab on to the females. This fish is an immature male. Look at all the sensory, lateral lines all over the body. It's got a big squishy nose, and a really stout spine on the anterior side of the dorsal fin. In real life their eyes are mesmorizing.




























Look at those teeth!!! (see where they get the name )









Me with the fish (for scale)










The next fish is just a cool dark blotched rockfish (nice sized one too!)










And the last is a blackedge poacher. Another totally awesome fish, really rigid and covered in armor but look at that eye!!!!










Just wanted to show you fishheads,

Sean


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Cool fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, they are cool!

I love those teeth on the first one. They sort of look human. LOL!

Are you doing the research to see what's swimming in that area, or are you looking for particular types of fish?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Just some research on offshore ecology..just what's swimming around. These are all pretty deep water fishes. How about those teeth??!!! What a perfect name...the ratfish! They look like a rabbit/rat/beaver hybrid lol.


----------



## idonteatfish (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome fishes...thanks for sharing lowfi. i especialy liked the last pic, love the way it seems to be looking back at us, very cute. btw, r u from san diego?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I love the variation found in fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

yea im from SD why??? do you know me? lol that would be funny..


----------



## idonteatfish (Aug 31, 2007)

i dont think so, u didnt look familiar, i just saw the hat...i'm from diego too.


----------

